# QINGDAO | Rongfa Building | 202m | 663ft | 43 fl | 172m | 566ft | 40 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

青岛融发大厦|202m|43F|172.4米|40F|施工中 - 青岛 - 高楼迷摩天族


青岛融发大厦|202m|43F|172.4米|40F|施工中 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





Posted on Gaoloumi by 腾龙之岽


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous shape


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@little universe, @zwamborn, @ed500, @499towersofchina, please, updates


----------

